# Ringpuffer!



## DeBullet (25. Oktober 2003)

Ja ich mal wieder!

Hoffentlich sind meine fragen hier nicht all zu langweilig für manche experten hier! Ich bin nicht ganz "C-Neuling" jedoch fehlt mir noch einiges damit ich sagen kann, dass ich in c fit bin!

Nun die Frage:

Kann mir jemand von euch ne korrekte und einfach verständliche gut programmierte Ringpuffer schicken? bzw. ne tutorial was ein Ringpuffer ist, was es macht und wie es programmiert wird?

Ich habe so meine Probleme bei einer Aufgabe, der mehr als ein "Normaler" Ringpuffer fördert! Wobei ich noch nicht mal genau weiss was dieser Ringpuffer genau macht und wie ich es am besten programmieren soll
Es ist mir schon klar, das der daten liest und sie dann irgendwie überschreibt und so.. jedoch nicht ganz klar was es nutzen soll!

Ne quelltext mit komentierung wäre sehr net!(in C bitte)


Danke euch im vorraus! ;-)


----------



## Tobiasm (26. Oktober 2003)

Also schreiben wirst Du ihn schon selber müssen - ich glaube auch nicht, dass sich jemand hier hinsetzen wird und Dir einen schreibt.

ganz nebenbei verweise ich mal auf google, einfach nach Ringbuffer suchen. Da findet man nun wirklich Sachen zu Hauf, die kommentiert und gut programmiert sind.

MfG

Tobias


----------



## basd (1. November 2003)

Ein Ringpuffer ist ziemlich simpel:

Du musst dir vorstellen dass du Speicher mit N Elementen hast (0...N-1), so bist du nun beim N-1 Element, ist das folgende Element wieder das Element 0 (d.h. das erste Element wird überschrieben, danach das zweite etc.)


Programmieren musst schon selber !

Was du brauchst ist die Länge des Puffers, ein Index des nächsten Elements, und ne Möglichkeit festzustellen wann du wieder zum ersten element zurück musst


Hoffe das hilft

Mfg 
Basd


----------



## chibisuke (1. November 2003)

Nein sowas muss man nicht selbst programmieren, denn sowas gibt in der STL fast fertig ;-)

man nehme einmal eine doppelt verlinkte liste, die is in der STL zu finden, und fügt an das letzte element der kette einfach das erste an...


----------



## basd (1. November 2003)

das is ja aber nicht der Sinn der Sache , was lernt man davon ? nichts ! 
(auch wenn die Idee natürlich nicht unbedingt die beste aber durchaus clever und simpel ist )


----------



## Tobiasm (1. November 2003)

Bevor ich aber das mache würde ich mir eher einen eigenen Programmieren -dauert höchstens fünf Minuten mehr...


----------

